# 그 이유인 즉슨,



## Rigardo Lee

안녕하세요.



지구온난화가 심해지고 있습니다. 그 이유인 즉슨, ~

이 표현이 잘못된 표현인가요?

회사 보고서에 썻다가 욕먹어서요...


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Rigardo Lee,
I see no problem with the way the expression is used. If it isn't too much trouble, could you be more specific about why your colleagues or superiors were not happy about the report? Just from a quick search on the web, the only possible guess would be that your coworkers were not too fond of the expression's rather *"old-fashioned"* tone. Then again, it just a wild guess.


----------



## Rigardo Lee

감사합니닷


----------



## Marchhare3

Rigardo Lee said:


> 안녕하세요.
> 
> 
> 
> 지구온난화가 심해지고 있습니다. 그 이유인 즉슨, ~
> 
> 이 표현이 잘못된 표현인가요?
> 
> 회사 보고서에 썻다가 욕먹어서요...



It is definitely old-fashioned, rarely used in reports. You can simply write "그 원인은" or "그 이유는" depends on what follows next.


----------



## CharlesLee

Hello, Rigardo. 

'그 이윤즉슨' is completely a correct form but you shouldn't use space there since it keeps a middle age form 

or you could just leave out '그' in there as in 이윤즉슨.

Your supervisor or boss doesn't seem to be good enough at Korean. The alternative of '그 이윤즉슨' is '그 이유로는'.

However, it's absolutely acceptable even in 2019, right now. 

Let me bring some sentences in an Q&A with me on ukcentre.kr.

The writer also used the particle in classical Korean as it is '그 이윤즉슨'. 

I hope you have a better comprehension with my answer.

Q 영국이 아닌 다른 나라에서 파운데이션을 하지만 영국으로 학위과정을 준비하는 학생들에게 한마디.
- 위에서 말했듯이, 다른 나라에서 파운데이션과정 특히 특정 한 대학을 가기 위한 파운데이션을 하게 되면 다른 대학들은 그 학생을 그렇게 좋게 생각하지 않습니다(경험담).
심지어 제가 다니던 학교 ACG측에서, 대학지원부를 담당하고 있던 선생님께서 (Pathways Campus Education Counsellor) 지원하지 말라고까지 하셨습니다. *그 이윤즉슨* 영국대학 측에서는 이웃나라 호주완 달리 뉴질랜드의 파운데이션 과정을 인정하지 않는 경우가 허다하다고 했고, 지원하는 것은 너의 자유이나 큰 기대를 하지 말라고 하셨습니다. 그러나 유학원과 친했던 선생님(Mrs. Dumnov, 추천서 작성해주신 수학선생님)께서 응원해주셨고, 결국 전 5개의 컨디셔너 오퍼를 다 받아내었습니다.




Rigardo Lee said:


> 안녕하세요.
> 
> 
> 
> 지구온난화가 심해지고 있습니다. 그 이유인 즉슨, ~
> 
> 이 표현이 잘못된 표현인가요?
> 
> 회사 보고서에 썻다가 욕먹어서요...


----------



## Rigardo Lee

다들 너무 감사합니닷 '-'


----------

